# "No Camera Detected" - Tethered Capture - LR5 - Windows 8



## Raphael (Sep 4, 2013)

Dear Lightroom Forum,

I have a strange problem.  

I have a brand new laptop (Toshiba, Windows 8) for shooting tethered in my studio.  Everything worked great until the last Windows Update (9/3/13) was installed.  After the update was installed, the camera (Nikon D800) could be recognized by the computer (Listed as Portable Device under Device Manager) but could not be recognized by Lightroom for tethered capture.

I then uninstalled the Windows Update and LR5 was able to recognize the camera instantly.  I have then reinstalled the Windows Update (since I have some free time to deal with this issue now) and am facing the same problem.

I have tried changing USB cables and using my friend's D800 to see if perhaps the camera or cables could be causing the problem.  Nothing worked.  What's more, my friend's Macbook Pro recognized my camera and was able to shoot tethered with no problems.

So I think I've proven that this is a Windows 8 issue and perhaps something related to a Windows 8 Update.  

I have tried uninstalling only the "Microsoft Camera Codec Pack" that was part of the installed updates on 9/3/13 but that did not fix the problem.

Are there any ideas that you guys recommend me trying?

UPDATES:

I have updated the camera's Firmware and verified that the firmware has been installed correctly.

No changes in status.

Thank you,

Raphael


----------



## Raphael (Sep 4, 2013)

So, it seems (so far) that the issue has been solved by changing my Toshiba Laptop's USB port settings from 3.0 to 2.0.  The USB Cable itself is a 3.0 so I don't know why this works but, I'll take what I can get at this point.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 4, 2013)

I would have been curious to see if a  USB 2.0 cable would have worked without changing the port.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm running windows 8, and just did a trial run on a USB 3 cable to a D800 from a USB 3 port.  Worked fine.   I checked for updates, and have not installed any since 8/21.  HOWEVER, I have no important updates other than a defender (KB2267602) which seems highly unlikely.  There is an "optional" one for KB2862768 which is described as resolving tablet SD card issues, so it's vaguely in a distantly related system but hardly seems relevant.  I'll install both and see what happens.

Edit: Installed all pending updates (other than language packs) and my LR 5.0 (not 5.2) worked fine on USB 3.  It's Windows 8 x 64 by the way.   Obviously hardware impacts what updates are pulled down, so you may have different hardware that caused it.  I realize "works for me" is not the most helpful answer, but it's all I have to offer.


----------

